
They Wiped Themselves in Ancient Rome - onychomys
https://daily.jstor.org/this-is-how-they-wiped-themselves-in-ancient-rome/
======
onychomys
Oddly, when I try to submit with the full title, "This is how they...", the
submit button throws away the first three words. I have no idea why that would
be happening.

